# Strawberry River



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Headed down near starvation to family property this weekend. Anyone have a report or fly suggestions for the strawberry river?

Never fished it before because I got rained out last year when I tried. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Bump! Anybody?


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

in my little fly fishing experience there are 3 dry flies that usually work nearly everywhere I go. Blue Wing Olive, Parachute Adams, and my favorite the Elk Hair Caddis. I slay fish on those 3 Dry's the most. Sometimes I run a dropper off of my dry fly and its usually a bead head pheasant tail, copper john, of a bead head midge are my 3 favorite wet flies 

I fished seven mile creek over the 4th of july and I was running a Elk Hair Caddis with a bead head pheasant tail on a 10 inch dropper and I was fishing behind my brother. He was using a Parachute Adams the whole time and I was catching just as many fish on my dropper as he was on his Dry fishing the same hole after him. He caught 25, I caught 21.


----------



## J_marx22 (Sep 14, 2015)

Which section?


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Below strawberry dam


----------



## J_marx22 (Sep 14, 2015)

Green drakes have been hatching as well as pmds and some caddis. I would throw on some type of dry dropper like a parachute green drake and then a split case pmd underneath it. Maybe even give hoppers a go or like a fat Albert. Fishing is good especially if drakes or pmds hatch


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I did plan on throwing a hopper for sure. It's almost that time of year. I will stock up on green drakes


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

Don't know what they are hitting on now but below the dam the fish are skittish as hell, find some water with some rips in it.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

They weren't going after anything in particular for us. We got them on caddis and stimulator dries. All four of us fishing caught some fish, including the cutthroat you see me holding in the pic. The cutty was the highlight for sure.


----------

